# Viet Nam Service Popping Rod



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Building a couple Inshore popping rods for some pals coming down from No. Carolina, for a trip over to Lafitte for Reds and Specks. Got the first one ready for finish, done up in the green red and yellow from the Viet Nam Service Ribbon.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Split handle shot.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

VERY nice!


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice work way to honor a vet


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

WOW, very cool rod. He should LOVE it! Nice work.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

pretty cool


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Fan' freaking' tastic!


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice detail, they'll be happy for sure!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Spot on....very nice and respectful...


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Man that is spectacular! Im sure your friend will be extremely grateful. Very fine work pal.


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Not only would it be an honor to build a rod like with that theme, but to actually see the vets face when it's handed to him........ Priceless. Excellent job!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments, appreciated very much.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Those are beautiful, they are going to love them...


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!!! Very honorable !!!! Outstanding work.


----------

